

Help us redesign this open source project - gengstrand
http://kato-agency.blogspot.com/2009/12/kato-redesign.html

======
gengstrand
Thanks for your interest. I hope that you take the online survey too
<http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/S8BR3NX> because it will provide the feedback
we need.

